# ATHLON XP 1800+ Thoroughbred B revision overclocking help.



## jancz3rt (Sep 29, 2004)

*ATHLON XP 1800+ Thoroughbred A revision overclocking help.*

Hey everyone.

I have an Athlon XP 1800+ Thoroughbred Revision B processor. I have already raised the FSB from the default 133 to 166 Mhz.  Therefore as a result my processor is overclocked to 1.9 gigs approximately. However, I would like to take it further. The problem is my ram. I have a gig of 333Mhz DDR. However when I should decide take the FSB to 200 (My mobo is MSI KT4 Ultra), even the memory gets OC'D. That's what I want to avoid. So I know I could raise the multiplier but a significant performance increase would not follow so what do you suggest? Anyway by raising to 200Mhz FSB, will it overclock my pci bus etc? I am not sure of that. Thanx.

JAN


----------



## 4W4K3 (Sep 29, 2004)

generally when you raise the FSB on newer boards it will not overclock the PSI bus cuz its "locked". one way to keep FSB at 200 and ram lower would be to use a ratio, but that usually isn't a good thing. you want your ram and fsb to be 1:1 cuz it gives you the greatest performance. have you tried upping the voltage of your ram and loosening the timings, that might get you a lil' higher. just try different ratios and see if one of them works for your ram, but you might notice performance loss. also what stepping is your 1800+?


----------



## jancz3rt (Sep 30, 2004)

*Aha*

Thanks for the help. I will try that which you have suggested today once I come back from school. CPUz threw in the following info:

Revision B0
Stepping 1

And one more note. Do you think that it would be worth it getting DDR400 ram instead of the 333 and then overclocking? By the way is there any way to find out whether or not my pci bus is locked?

JAN


----------



## Praetor (Oct 4, 2004)

> I have an Athlon XP 1800+ Thoroughbred Revision B processor


You sure thats a TBredB and not a TBredA??



> Revision B0
> Stepping 1


Not useful info, just tells you the submodel names 



> And one more note. Do you think that it would be worth it getting DDR400 ram instead of the 333 and then overclocking


Depends.... my 333Mhz can run at 500Mhz (not so well so i usually run ay 475Mhz)



> By the way is there any way to find out whether or not my pci bus is locked?


Odds are it is locked. They often dont like deviating past 37Mhz and rarely past 41Mhz.


----------



## jancz3rt (Oct 4, 2004)

*Hey could you tell me if its TbredA or TbredB*

Hey this is more advanced info CPU z told me:

Throughbred

Family 6 Model 8 Stepping 1

Ext family 7 Ext model 8 Revision B0


PLEASE LET ME KNOW<<<<


----------



## Praetor (Oct 4, 2004)

> Hey could you tell me if its TbredA or TbredB


Its a TBredA. The first TBredB was the XP2400+

*XP1800+ (TBredA)
*FSB = 133Mhz
Multiplier = 11.5x
Process = 130nm
Voltage = 1.50v

*XP2400+ (TBredB)
*FSB = 133Mhz
Multiplier = 15.0x
Process = 130nm
Voltage = 1.65v


----------



## 4W4K3 (Oct 4, 2004)

Praetor said:
			
		

> Its a TBredA. The first TBredB was the XP2400+



i used to have a 2400+, its in my gf's rig now..its SOOO hot. i hated the TbredB's they were 56C+ idle on stock cooling...crazy.


----------



## Praetor (Oct 4, 2004)

> i used to have a 2400+, its in my gf's rig now..its SOOO hot. I hated the TbredB's they were 56C+ idle on stock cooling...crazy.


The only difference between the TBreds and the Bartons is the addition of 256K of cache. Perhaps you were thinking Palomino and TBred?


----------



## 4W4K3 (Oct 4, 2004)

Praetor said:
			
		

> The only difference between the TBreds and the Bartons is the addition of 256K of cache. Perhaps you were thinking Palomino and TBred?



i thought the TbredB's were alot hotter than the A's...thats all i meant. my barton @ 1.73V is only 32C with an aero 7+...loads better than the TbredB...but its a mobile of course.


----------



## Praetor (Oct 4, 2004)

> i thought the TbredB's were alot hotter than the A's


Not really... maybe a degree or two but i think thats purely coincidental or because the chips ran faster ... now the Palos and TBredAs .... thats a different story!


----------



## jancz3rt (Oct 8, 2004)

*Are U Sure?*

Common..first of all thanx for the explanations . Now my Athlon XP 1800+ (TbredA) ran at 45 Celsius max with retail cooling. I bought a coolermaster of up to 3200+ and that keeps it below 40 regardless of the load. Now are we talking the same processor?

JAN


----------



## jancz3rt (Oct 13, 2004)

*One Important Question...*

Hey my motherboard (MSI KT4 Ultra) allows me to change the FSB to 230Mhz. I can, according to them use DDR PC3200. However this is where I got confused. When I raise the FSB to let's say 200 from 166 (default for my processor 133), will this overclock my ram? I mean I remember that they somehow worked asynchronously before. Ram at 333mhz and processor at 266mhz. Please clarify this for me...

JAN


----------



## Praetor (Oct 15, 2004)

> Now are we talking the same processor?


Why wouldnt we be?



> will this overclock my ram


Only if you run 1:1 ... some asynch ratios work better than 1-1, some dont


----------



## jancz3rt (Oct 20, 2004)

*Hey...*

I ran across a problem. When I raised the multiplier from the default 11.5 to 12...the comp refused to boot. I had to reset the CMOS! Could this be because the multiplier is locked, or juice...or? I thought that the 1800+ series had it unlocked   . Please help.

JAN


----------



## Praetor (Oct 21, 2004)

To eliminate the possibility of the juice you can always check the voltages. Also, considerign you are running with a 400MHz OC right now ... thats nothing to complain over


----------



## jancz3rt (Oct 22, 2004)

*Not 400mhz*

Hey I have oc'd my processor from the 1800+ to the 2500+ by simply raising the FSB (correct me if I am wrong, 100,133,166 supported for me) from 133mhz default, to 166mhz. Therefore the DDR bus is at 333Mhz.This is why I would like to know...because i would like to have it at the 400mhz DDR.   

THANX, JAN


----------



## Praetor (Oct 22, 2004)

> Hey I have oc'd my processor from the 1800+ to the 2500+ by simply raising the FSB


Well "raising the FSB" is HOW you OCd. Going from 1800+ to 2500+ is WHAT you OCd (by). Your TbredA is stock at 1.53GHz and the Xp2500 runs at 1.83GHz .. i guessed 400Mhz because i underestimated the 1800+ ... you're running a 300Mhz OC.


----------



## jancz3rt (Oct 22, 2004)

*Thanks...*

Thanks. That cleared things up. I am actually running at 1.9211 gigs from as you have mentioned 1.53. So you were right at saying that I got it OC'D by 400mhz (  ). Sorry man. 

JAN


----------



## jancz3rt (Oct 22, 2004)

*Tbred B Notice>>>>*

Hey I found this. I remember bothering you with trying to figure out whether my Athlon Xp 1800+ is a Tbred A or B, but I remember that I was being sold the Tbred B one... Well I found this link which shows that some Athlon XP 1800+ were later produced with the Throughbred B core. I am sorry but i like to get things straight.   

JAN


----------



## Praetor (Oct 23, 2004)

> Sorry man.


No worries! 




> I am sorry but I like to get things straight


You are indeed correct although the low-clock TBredBs were extremely rare
http://www6.tomshardware.com/motherboard/20040619/socket_775-14.html  ...  in fact I think they are so rare that they are effectively nonexistent by far and large. This would explain why "The Book of Overclocking: Tweak Your PC to Unleash Its Power" (ISBN:188641176x) noted the TBredB's started at XP2400 (as well as my initial suspicions)


----------



## imjacktoo (Oct 23, 2004)

Guys, I believe that MSI KT4 Ultra MObo is a VIA chipset (KT400) because of that u won't be able to lock ur PCI and AGP bus.....O/C'ing may be limited

How did u get ur FSB to 166, Thru BIOS or a jumper setting??????


----------



## Praetor (Oct 23, 2004)

> How did u get ur FSB to 166, Thru BIOS or a jumper setting??????


Um wouldnt it just be simple as "selecting 166 from the dropdown menu" ?


----------



## jancz3rt (Oct 23, 2004)

*Ok ok..*

Yaha. I heard that about the KT400 chipset before and am afraid it's true. This is one of the reasons why I will not take it further and let this baby work perfectly as it is.

As regards to the 166 FSB, all it took was to key-in the number 166, instead of the 133. In my bios, I have to do it manually, but can take it up to 280. I don't see the point because since the AGP/PCI bus is not locked, then it would mess up my board TOTALLY if taken too far!

JAN


----------



## imjacktoo (Oct 23, 2004)

Sometimes my stupidity overwhelms me.....I just never thought that going straight to FSB of 166 would make it actually another default to where it wouldn't raise the pci and agp bus....

I raised it from 133 to around 141 before it wouldnt boot...the pci bus raises and than goes back to 33 at 166 fsb and than raises again......


I just don't know what I just don't know!!!!

Thanx, u helped me more than I could help u, but thats normal....


----------



## Praetor (Oct 24, 2004)

> I don't see the point because since the AGP/PCI bus is not locked, then it would mess up my board TOTALLY if taken too far!


You'd be surprised at some of the "freak cases"


----------



## jancz3rt (Oct 28, 2004)

*Ok ok...*

Now what are the chances of me successfully changing the multiplier. I mean it's at 11.5 * 166 now and I wanna have it at 12.5/13*166. Is that likely to work? My pc failed to boot when I changed it last time. Is it the voltage...I did not increase it. It's at 1.62 Vcore now.

JAN


----------



## Praetor (Oct 28, 2004)

> Now what are the chances of me successfully changing the multiplier. I mean it's at 11.5 * 166 now and I wanna have it at 12.5/13*166. Is that likely to work? My pc failed to boot when I changed it last time. Is it the voltage...I did not increase it. It's at 1.62 Vcore now.


Gotta try it! OCing is really dependent on the specific hardware. Of course you should prolly consider upping the voltage


----------



## imjacktoo (Oct 29, 2004)

I moved my TBredB  2400 up to 166 FSB and the multi up untill I got to 13.5..But had to raise Vcore up to 1.872.....the highest it could go

Really stable there and temp under 50c at full load....

On my ASUS mobo I have an over volt dip which can go to 2.05v but I'm on air cooling so I think I will leave it there...


----------



## jancz3rt (Oct 30, 2004)

*Raising Vcore...*

Ok let's suppose I change it to let's say 1.7V from the default 1.62 and change the multiplier to 12.5/13, is it likely to work? Anyone had the same problem with not being able to boot cause of upping the multiplier by that abmmount (from 11.5 to 12.5/13).

JAN


----------



## jancz3rt (Nov 4, 2004)

*PLEASE>>>>*

LOL...I thought at least someone would know.   
Well looks like I will have to try it out....

JAN


----------



## imjacktoo (Nov 5, 2004)

If u can't raise ur multi up without it crashing or not booting it could be u need to raise ur voltage to the processor...as far as how far to raise it, u will have to judge that by ur results....1.7 would be a start.....Keep track of your heat!!!

Do u have real time temp program that will let u know ur temps?????

Have fun!!!!!!!

Jack


----------



## Praetor (Nov 5, 2004)

> If u can't raise ur multi up without it crashing or not booting it could be u need to raise ur voltage to the processor...as far as how far to raise it, u will have to judge that by ur results....1.7 would be a start.....Keep track of your heat!!!


or here's an idea ... *lower* the multiplier  (as well as activating any locks if present(


----------



## jancz3rt (Nov 5, 2004)

*Ok...*

Praetor...sorry  man could you please tell me what exactly you mean? I am not exactly sure what you mean. Anyway thanx for the help guys. I knew that at least one sould would be found that could help me with my long problem.

JAN


----------



## Praetor (Nov 11, 2004)

> Praetor...sorry man could you please tell me what exactly you mean?


Lower Multipler + Raise "FSB"/Core = higher net clock for the CPU + higher mem clock


----------



## jancz3rt (Nov 11, 2004)

*I C*

Ok I see .... thanx Praetor. You really are great down here!

JAN


----------



## Praetor (Nov 13, 2004)

> Ok I see .... thanx Praetor. You really are great down here!


No problem, glad to help


----------



## jancz3rt (Jan 10, 2005)

*Lol*

I decided to make this forum entry alive again . This is because I want to squeeze a bit more out of my baby. I still want to change the multiplier...because I am afraid of raising the FSB. Although I know that that's likely to bring little in performance, I wanna risk it. I will raise the CPU voltage and increase the multiplier.

JAN


----------



## Praetor (Jan 12, 2005)

> I moved my TBredB 2400 up to 166 FSB


To? It's supposed to be 166 



> I will raise the CPU voltage and increase the multiplier.


Good luck!


----------

